# Dear Masons of Texas



## Bob (RAF)

Dear Masons of Texas,

I write to you during this time darkness and light, Renewal and Enlightenment.  I understand in my journey through life that power, position and coffers, can not quench the thirst for truth and to know oneself and the Divine.

As I give thanks for all the blessings I have received, I know that there is more to this life.  As I have been given, I must give back or pass along hope to my fellow man and generations to come.  Of all the literature I have read on the Masons, I am respectful of the fraternity of Freemasons and the path of Good, Truth and compassion.  I am humbled that in what appears to be dark days, there are good people dedicated to the betterment of ourselves and mankind.

I would be humbled and honored to be part of such a noble society if you would find me worthy and acceptable.  I do not know of any masonic ties within my lineage.  I am seeking the steps to take toward beginning my journey.  I thank you all for your time and consideration of response.  

The Texas Hill Country just outside of Johnson City (Pedernales Falls area) is where I call home.      
Respectfully,
Robert A. Flores


----------



## Beathard

Welcome to the site. There are some very good lodges in your area. 

Johnson City #561 has people there almost every Tuesday for practice or a meeting 

You might want to drop by and introduce yourself.

You can get more information on that lodge at the Grand Lodge site: http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/lodgelocator


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## MikeMay

Welcome to the community!!!


----------



## JTM

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bob (RAF)

To the most honorable Brother Beathard:

A word of thanks to you for giving me the gift of a welcome.  In these uncharted waters, I will always remember those first beacons that helped show me the way.

Respectfully
Bob (RAF)


----------



## Bob (RAF)

To the most honorable Brother Stewart:

A word of thanks to you for giving me the gift of a welcome.  In these uncharted waters, I will always remember those first beacons that helped show me the way.

Respectfully
Bob (RAF)


----------



## Bob (RAF)

To the most honorable Brother Mike:

A word of thanks to you for giving me the gift of a welcome.  In these uncharted waters, I will always remember those first beacons that helped show me the way.

Respectfully
Bob (RAF)


----------



## jwhoff

Welcome friend.  Seek and ye shall find.


----------



## Bob (RAF)

To the most honorable Brother JTM:

A word of thanks to you for giving me the gift of a welcome.  In these uncharted waters, I will always remember those first beacons that helped show me the way.

Respectfully
Bob (RAF)


----------



## Bob (RAF)

To the most honorable Brother jwhoff:

A word of thanks to you for giving me the gift of a welcome.  In these uncharted waters, I will always remember those first beacons that helped show me the way.  My wife and I love the beautiful part of Texas that Tomball is.  We find our way there once a year as we celebrate our wedding anniversary at the Texas Renaissance Festival.     

Respectfully
Bob (RAF)


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Bob (RAF) said:


> The Texas Hill Country just outside of Johnson City (Pedernales Falls area) is where I call home




Bob, I am originally from that area as well.  From the Burnet/Marble Falls area actually.  What side of Johnson City are you on?  Once you become a Master Mason, you ought to go sit in lodge with the Brothers over in Marble Falls and at the lodge in Burnet.  Got some great Brothers at both places.  I was initiated in Burnet and recieved my Master Mason in Copperas Cove.

Welcome to the forum and I hope you find what you seek.


----------



## Bob (RAF)

To Brother Michael:

Thank you for your kind words and insight into the lodges in Burnet and Marble Falls.  I reside on the eastern side of Johnson City, just off of 3232.  We are 2 miles from Pedernales Falls State Park.  We absolutely love the Texas Hill Country.  Solitude and Reverence are all through these valleys and hilltops that frame a morning Venus and the artist Maxfield Parrish's kind of Sunsets.  Being an amateur astronomer, I find it thrilling to focus my telescope up to a canopy of stars and actually see the Milky Way.

Even though Texas is experiencing drought conditions, this part of the Hill Country is dry but green.  Spring is still trying to hold on.  I thank you for your service to our Country as I shall try to be a responsible steward to this land we call home.  I have a niece that is studying pediatrics at the University of North Texas.  I'd be honored to at least give you a hello when I'm up in the Denton area.

Respectfully
Bob (RAF)


----------



## Beathard

Bob, have you had a chance to contact a local lodge yet?  If yes, what is going on...keep us updated.  If no, what are you waiting for?


----------



## Tony Siciliano

Bob - allow me to add my welcome to those above.  Make yourself at home.


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Bob (RAF) said:


> I have a niece that is studying pediatrics at the University of North Texas. I'd be honored to at least give you a hello when I'm up in the Denton area



Yea, for sure.  Let me know when you are coming up.  I have been here for a little over a month now and still don't know anyone at all from the area.  So it would be pretty neat to meet you if you came up here.  Would really be a good break from the mundane and boring days that I have hahah.  That is cool that she goes to UNT as well.  I plan to start there pretty soon.  Make sure you get a hold of me if you are coming up this way.  I also come down to the Burnet/Marble Falls area at least every couple of weeks as my family is still there.  We can maybe link up there as well. I have wanted to check out the lodge there in Johnson City anyhow.


----------



## Bob (RAF)

Good evening Brother Beathard:

Thank you for the check-up.  I have been gathering and sorting through lots of files to prepare my petition.  At this point, my first choice, with no disrespect to any other fine lodge is the Rambo Lodge in Dripping Springs.  I did not see a phone number for this lodge in the lodge locater.  Being a novice, I would ask you if there is someone I can call, or what might be the proper protocol for stopping by for a visit?

If I might trouble you for one more question?  I used to know a Master Mason where I work.  With all the woes that American companies are going through, he is no longer there and I have lost touch with him.  I have not been able to locate him on this site.  I would be honored to have his reference if he wills it.  He was the first Masonic encounter I ever knowingly had  back in June of 2000.  A small inconspicuous lapel pin was all the adornment he showed, but his reputation and stature spoke volumes.  This Master Mason is Robert Ted Flores.  He is of no blood relation to me and I never knew with which lodge he was affiliated.  He did mention that he was a 32 Deg.

I thank you for you time and assistance.
Respectfully,
Bob (RAF)


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Bob (RAF) said:


> Being a novice, I would ask you if there is someone I can call, or what might be the proper protocol for stopping by for a visit?




I just looked on my Masonic Traveler App for the iPhone and it did not list a phone number to lodge either.  As for stopping in for a visit, I normally tell folks one of two things.  Either just stop in if you see some cars parked in the lot and someone there might be able to get them in contact with someone, or just stop by on the night of thier stated meeting.  

So, I was going to tell you the night and time of the stated meeting so you can try to stop by and I found something really interesting on the Masonic Traveler App.  It says the stated meetings are at "7:30 PM Saturday on or after full moon of every month"...lol  I just found that really interesting as I had never seen that before.   I don't have a list in front of me when the full moons are, but maybe you can look that up haha..... Sorry I couldn't be of more help, but just wanted to share this..lol


----------



## Bob (RAF)

To Brother Tony:

A sincere thanks for the long reach across America welcome.  I am feeling better knowing that the brotherhood of kindness and good will is strong all across this land.  I shall learn from your generosity and extend a hand to all those who are new and starting where I am now.

Respectfully,
Bob (RAF)


----------



## Bob (RAF)

Thank you Brother Michael:

I just looked in my pocket universe APP and according to the Lunar phase chart, the full moon for April was on the 17th.  That would have put the meeting on the 21st.  The Lunar full moon for May occurs on the same day as well.  Thank goodness for IPhone apps.  Have a good night and I will talk to you soon.

Thanks
Bob (RAF)


----------



## Benton

Michaelstedman81 said:


> t says the stated meetings are at "7:30 PM Saturday on or after full moon of every month"...lol I just found that really interesting as I had never seen that before.



Not trying to derail the thread, but my understanding of lunar lodges is that they date back to when we didn't have electricity, and many rural lodges set their calendar by the full moon so you had enough light to travel to and from lodge when it was dark. Some lodges maintain their lunar calendars for tradition's sake.


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Benton said:


> Not trying to derail the thread, but my understanding of lunar lodges is that they date back to when we didn't have electricity, and many rural lodges set their calendar by the full moon so you had enough light to travel to and from lodge when it was dark. Some lodges maintain their lunar calendars for tradition's sake.




I heard some things about this in the past and figured it might have something to do with that or along those lines.  I think that is really neat actually.  Thanks for posting that, Bro. Benton.


----------



## Bob (RAF)

To Brother Benton:

I, too, thank you for the background regarding the lunar lodges.  My wife and I had the privilege of stopping by the Rambo Lodge in Dripping Springs Saturday afternoon where I was able to turn in my petition.  We met a wonderful woman, Mrs. Sharon Hudson.  She enlightened us as to the origins of the meetings of the lunar lodges as well.  I am told that there are only two lodges in Texas that use this lunar scheduling.  With all of the technology around us today, I hope that we never forget the ways of the past.  This was a truly fascinating and delightfull surprise.  I thank all who are helping to preserve a piece of the past.  These facts are making my introduction into Masonry a fun journey as well.

Respectfully
Bob (RAF)


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Bob (RAF) said:


> I am told that there are only two lodges in Texas that use this lunar scheduling.




Wow, it makes it really makes me want to visit this lodge or any other lodge that is on the lunar scheduling.  That is really neat sounding.


----------



## owls84

Bob (RAF) said:


> I am told that there are only two lodges in Texas that use this lunar scheduling.



Caddo Grove (Joshua, Tx) and Azle (Azle, TX) are two in the DFW area that use a lunar schedule.


----------



## Bob (RAF)

owls84 said:
			
		

> Caddo Grove (Joshua, Tx) and Azle (Azle, TX) are two in the DFW area that use a lunar schedule.



Hello Brother Owls84:
Thanks for the information.  I can't wait to get started in Masonry and see what other interesting facts like that of the Lunar Lodges are waiting for me to discover.

Respectfully
Bob (RAF)


----------



## Beathard

Keep us updated. Some if us live close enough to visit.


----------



## js4253

owls84 said:


> Caddo Grove (Joshua, Tx) and Azle (Azle, TX) are two in the DFW area that use a lunar schedule.


 
Brahan #226 in LaVernia is also a Moon Lodge.


----------



## jwhoff

owls84 said:


> Caddo Grove (Joshua, Tx)



Years ago I oft times passed through Joshua on the way to the Hill Country lakes.  Since I became a mason the thought has often passed my mind that it would be neat to have a masonic lodge in Joshua.  Great!  When do they meet?  I'd like to take a couple of days off and visit, hopefully this year.


----------



## Beathard

Florence 338 in Florence, TX is also a lunar lodge. Hope to make it there this month.


----------

